# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντιο κουκλιτσα μου!

## Νίκος.Λ

δεν πιστευα ποτε, οτι θα εγραφα σε αυτην την ενοτητα.. δυστυχως ομως.. ηρθε η ωρα.

σημερα το πρωι, ξυπνησα, και πηγα να βαλω σπορακια στην Ρουμπι, στην 9χρονη lovebirdινα μου, μα δεν ηταν εκει.. ηταν ψηλα, πετουσε ψηλα.. στον απεραντο γαλαζιο ουρανο.. δεν το πιστεψα.. την φωναζα και δεν αντιδρουσε.. εβαλα τον χερι μεσα.. την χαιδεψα, και δακρυσα.. ηταν εκει και η μητερα μου και μου συμπαρασταθηκε.. εκλαψε κι εκεινη. αποχαιρετησα την κουκλα μου.. για παντα, και με τα χιλια ζορια εφυγα για το σχολειο. ημουν βουρκωμενος ολη την ωρα.. με ρωταγαν τι εχω κι ελεγα οτι δεν κοιμηθηκα καλα. 

σημερα, ή ισως αυριο την θαψουμε οικογενειακως στο εξοχικο μας.. 

Ρουμπι, κοπελα μου.. θα μου λειψεις. να προσεχεις εκει που εισαι. δεν θα σε ξεχασω ποτε, και θα σε σκεφτομαι παντα. θα εισαι παντα ζωντανη μεσα στην καρδια μου και στις αναμνησεις μου. σαν εχθες θα θυμαμαι, την πρωτη μερα στο σπιτι, το χαμογελο μου, και την χαρα μου, οταν σε αντικρυσα για πρωτη φορα. να 'σαι παντα καλα μωρο μου! σε ευχαριστω που μου κρατησες παρεα τον ενα χρονο που ησουν κοντα μου. σε ευχαριστω για ολα!

----------


## lagreco69

Ελα βρε Νικολα, πολυ λυπαμαι!!! 

Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα της κοντα στον δημιουργο της.

----------


## vasilakis13

Λυπαμαι πολυ Νικο  :sad:   R.I.P
σορυ και για το like,μου ξεφυγε  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι ρε νικο... πολυ

----------


## teo24

Kριμα Νικολακη.

----------


## panos70

Κριμα ρε Νικο...τι να πεις

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλαράκι, λυπάμαι...  :Sick0004:

----------


## jk21

Ας αναπαυτει το πουλακι ... Νικο για σενα θα ειναι παντα ενα κομματι ζωντανο απο τη ζωη σου

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νίκο είναι φυσικό να λυπάσαι για τον μικρό σου φίλο ...  :Sad0064:

----------


## kostaskirki

Κρίμα Νικολή! Να ξέρεις όμως Πώς όσο έχουμε πουλιά στην συντροφιά μας θα έρθει αργά ή γρήγορα το αναπόφευκτο! Το μόνο που θα σου ευχηθώ είναι να πάρεις το γρηγορότερο ένα άλλο όχι για αντί κατάσταση αλλά γιατί είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να ξεχάσεις.

----------


## BillMat

Φιλαρακι λυπαμαι πολυ ...  :Sick0004: 

Και εμενα ειναι η ενοτητα που "φοβαμαι" και δεν θελω ποτε να γραψω !  :sad:

----------


## Peri27

ελααα ρε .. οχιιιι  .. πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα .. ας ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε !!  :Sick0004:

----------


## kostas0206

Νικο λυπαμαι παρα μα παρα πολυ!  :sad: 
Ξερω στεναχωριεσε πολυ αλλα ο χρονος ολα τα γιατρευει!

----------


## NIKOSP

οχι ρε γαμωτο.....ας αναπαυθει η ψυχουλα του....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους, μεσα απο την καρδια μου! να ειστε παντα καλα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Νίκο... το είδα από το fb! Πραγματικά λυπάμαι... μακάρι να γυρνούσε πίσω!!!  :sad:

----------


## mai_tai

O χειροτερος εφιαλτης για  τον καθεναμας...-πριν ασχοληθω με παπαγαλους δεν ηξερα το ποσο μπορεις να δεθεις μαζι τους :: -με τα καναρινια δεν ειχα τοσο δεσιμο οσο με αυτα τα πλασματακια..!
Λυπαμαι πολυ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ για οτι σου συνεβη-ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οσο εζησε κοντα σου-εζησε καλα..!

Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα της λοιπον -εκει ψηλα!

----------


## Ρία

Κρίμα Νίκο!! αργά η γρήγορα γίνονται αυτά............. :'(

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για την Ρουμπι μας και ευχομαι να ειναι καλα οπου και αν βρίσκεται! Δεν θελω να στενοχωριεσαι, ουτε η ιδια θα το ηθελε!
Δυστυχως οταν η ζωη μας περικλυεται απο ζωη, πρεπει να ειμαστε παντα ετοιμοι για ολα!

----------


## Vrasidas

Νικόλα φίλε μου λυπάμαι πολύ!
Σίγουρα ζήσατε υπέροχες στιγμές και την έκανες ευτυχισμένη όσο έκανε κι αυτή εσένα. Κράτα τις όμορφες στιγμές σας αυτές, για να τη θυμάσαι πάντα.

----------


## saxo_29

Νικολα λυπαμε παρα πολυ. Δεν το πιστευω ρε φιλαρακι.
Η Ρουμπι θα ζει παντα μεσα απο εσενα και την αγαπη που δινεις στα φιλαρακια σου καθε μερα.

----------


## johnakos32

Νικο ηταν η μερα σημερα ας αναπαυτει εν ειρηνη η κουκλιτσα σου. λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## xrisam

Λυπάμαι πολύ. Ήταν αυτό το πουλάκι στο διαγωνισμό που κέρδισες?

----------


## xristina_konta

Νικο λυπαμαι πολυ..Δυστυχως δενομαστε τοσο πολυ μαζι τους και οταν μας αφησουν ............Κριμα........

----------


## panoss

Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε μου..
Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για τέτοιες καταστάσεις...

----------


## Sophie

Λυπάμαι πολύ!  ::  ::  :sad:  :Sick0004:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Λυπάμαι πολύ. Ήταν αυτό το πουλάκι στο διαγωνισμό που κέρδισες?


ευχαριστω πολυ! οχι.. αυτος στον διαγωνισμο ειναι ο Τικο.. 2 ετων μωρο.

----------


## maria83

Πολυ συγκινητικα τα οσα γραφεις

----------


## gpapjohn

Νίκο καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις, έχω «αποχωριστεί» κι εγώ 2 φορές αγαπημένα μου ζωάκια,

θυμάμαι όταν «έφυγε» η γατούλα μου, δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ.

Θα ζει για πάντα στην καρδιά σου, να σαι σίγουρος.

----------


## armagedwn

Από τα πιο τρυφερά και συγκινητικά μηνύματα αποχαιρετισμού......Νά'σαι σίγουρος ότι αν υπάρχει κάπου εκεί ψηλά το μήνυμα σου είναι τόσο δυνατό που έχει κατορθώσει να φτάσει στη ψυχή της όπως ακριβώς έφτασε και στις δικές μας....

----------

